# PIEDMONT LAKE



## stekzus

Anybody know if you can launch a boat out of the marina yet?


----------



## The green hornet

Yes you can launch without a problem


----------



## stekzus

Thanks for the reply ...I didn't know if they brought the water back up yet..


----------



## sws4bass

stekzus said:


> Thanks for the reply ...I didn't know if they brought the water back up yet..


Do you know if anyone has been on the water or catching anything?


----------



## Specwar

I will be hitting it mid next week and will post those results here at that time.


----------



## stekzus

I haven't been out yet this year...tried the last two weekends but couldn't get to go....hopefully this up coming weekend...got a new trolling motor I need to calibrate


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut

Heard some reports last weekend of crappie being caught by the dam, deep water jigging. A student of mine also picked up a 21.5", 5 lb. smallmouth last sunday. Only bass they caught, but would say it was worth it for that fish. Who knows what the colder weather today and tomorrow will do to the bite though. Mid-week into the weekend is looking positive though. Need to get my boat ready this week so I can get it out next weekend.


----------



## Tpan4

My brother caught a 5 lb. 2 oz. 22" smallmouth. I caught 3 musky so far . Water temp 50 at upper end.


----------



## Ronny

Roadbed has been full, pretty regularly. Have seen guys pulling crappie, not sure if they are getting many eyes. Muskie bite has been a bit slower than I thought it would be. Lakes been a bit clearer than normal for this time of year. Hopefully last nights rain will cloud it a bit.
Finally starting to see wildlife officers patrolling. There's been alot of >9.9 action on the lake the last few years. Saw a bb at roadbed. 1.25 mile from marina, holding position with tm nearly all day in wind. No way did those batteries have the life to bring him back a 1.25 against the southern wind.


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut

Ronny said:


> Roadbed has been full, pretty regularly. Have seen guys pulling crappie, not sure if they are getting many eyes. Muskie bite has been a bit slower than I thought it would be. Lakes been a bit clearer than normal for this time of year. Hopefully last nights rain will cloud it a bit.
> Finally starting to see wildlife officers patrolling. There's been alot of >9.9 action on the lake the last few years. Saw a bb at roadbed. 1.25 mile from marina, holding position with tm nearly all day in wind. No way did those batteries have the life to bring him back a 1.25 against the southern wind.


Thats always my worry. I got a 25 HP motor and would like to put on Piedmont but don't want to rely on just a trolling motor to get me to some spots and get me home. Will just stick with tappan and salt fork for peace of mind.


----------



## sws4bass

I’m getting my boat ready this week to start the season ASAP! Been a long winter. Fished in Florida a few times to help get me thru.
My 9.9 is perfect for the lakes except Tappan. Wish MWSD would put in a launch ramp on the Eastern end of Tappan. Parents have home on that end of lake, it would cut 45 minute travel time from mid lake. I would fish it more!


----------



## Timjim

just bought a boat with a 25 merc. that has 9.9 stickers. does anyone know what the fine is if I would get caught? thought maybe if I didn't open it up and draw attention might not get noticed.


----------



## Ronny

Yes sir. All this oilfield money should be put to some use. Deeper/ better ramps, better parking.
BFN, get a little 2.5 to mount next to your 25. Depending on what your chasing. Tappan and Seneca are just as good, if not better anyway.
TJ, A 25 should be considerably larger than a 9.9hp. However, I haven't seen yours. I would think if you keep it @10mph or so you at least wouldn't draw as much attention. You go often enough though and someone is gonna check you.


----------



## Specwar

In the past 20 years I have been checked 1 time at Piedmont, and that 1 time was due to the fact I had a modified 9.9 on a 12 foot boat and was running WOT. Officer did not ask any questions after seeing the 9.9 stickers on the motor, however I do believe trying to get by with a 25 is not a good idea.


----------



## shorthair

If I remember right, there where issues at Clendening Lake last year. They fined a few guys over the boat motors. Someone will chime in that remembers the whole story.


----------



## Ronny

I can see that having happened. For about the last eight years, ever since some of the smaller lakes were converted to idle only for unlimited HP (7 mile long lakes not included). There has been a problem on Clendening and to a lesser extent Piedmont, of guys thinking it too was idle only. It's a bit frustrating because we all knew the HP restrictions when we bought our rigs. I'd love not to have to pee with my kicker. But I knew I would want to fish Leesville, Piedmont and on the very rare occasion Clendening. So, I purchased accordingly. And thus, should not be punished by guys that want to do their own thing.


----------



## Ronny

Not saying the two are the same. Just saying the HP problem is starting to throw up a red flag to Rangers and ODNR.


----------



## Timjim

sorry didn't mean to high jack the tread. I'm retired and only fish through the week so I might chance it now and then, my main lake is atwood


----------



## Phish_4_Bass

The GWs and Rangers go through a whole helluva lot to make a name for themselves and an example out of some body. I'd watch even posting that you have a 25 w/ 9.9 stickers and "may chance it every now and again".
Just saying.


----------



## Tinknocker1

Timjim said:


> just bought a boat with a 25 merc. that has 9.9 stickers. does anyone know what the fine is if I would get caught? thought maybe if I didn't open it up and draw attention might not get noticed.


your good dude while your at it stuff 50 saugeyes in your livewell


----------



## Ronny

Tried. Could only get 49 in it.
I remember seeing you out there.
Aren't Honda 250's rated at 9.8hp?


----------



## Tinknocker1

Ronny said:


> Tried. Could only get 49 in it.
> I remember seeing you out there.
> Aren't Honda 250's rated at 9.8hp?


was that you ? I had plenty of room in my livewells prolly 5.5 that day I couldn't tell if you was waiving or giving me the finger


----------



## Timjim

Tinknocker1 said:


> your good dude while your at it stuff 50 saugeyes in your livewell
> View attachment 299491


your right,I don't know what i was thinking. Like they say, there's no fool like an old fool


----------



## DenOhio

As for me I obey the rules. I rest easy that way and like the guy in the mirror lol. But I’ve seen guys with bigger motors. Do they check them I don’t know. I will say I got checked at the ramp before putting my boat in. I can’t say they paid attention to anything but safety stuff.


----------

